# 1985 COLUMBINE road bike



## xROBERTx (May 31, 2010)

Hi all

Sorry if im posting this in a wrong thread..I took my fathers old Columbine into a lbs and no one has any idea of the value or how desirable this bike is. I would greatly appreciate any input on this.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

That's a custom American maker that is really nice on the details. Nice bike...

http://www.columbinecycle.com/bicycles.php


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice bike*

One of the highly thought of US builders of steel bikes. If it doesn't fit you and you really need to sell it, do some more research including asking the maker when it was built and from what tubing. Also, have someone measure out the bike frame's specifications. All this will help if you really want/need to sell the bike.




xROBERTx said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry if im posting this in a wrong thread..I took my fathers old Columbine into a lbs and no one has any idea of the value or how desirable this bike is. I would greatly appreciate any input on this.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

The routing of the rear brake cable alone speaks of that bike's sweetness.


----------



## xROBERTx (May 31, 2010)

Thats exactly why i took a shot of those spots... I actually have a spec sheet from the builder with all exact specifications which i thought was pretty sweet. (attached)


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

Beautiful workmanship. It looks almost new.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

It's on ebay, right? You'll find out pretty quick what it's worth. It looks like a really nice bike.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

what's going on w/ the paint at the right shifter?


----------



## xROBERTx (May 31, 2010)

It is on ebay, its FAR too big for me.. i guess its worth what someone will pay for it . Its just chipped by the right shifter and its pretty minor. Looks pretty gruesome because the picture is so close.. good excuse right?


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Hope you get what it's worth*

It's made from Reynolds 753. I don't know the numbers but for Columbine, it had to be really low. You needed to be certified by Reynolds to braze 753. Also, it can't be cold set so anyone going with a 130mm rear will just have to spread the stays each time they insert the wheel. Probably the only 753 frame I've seen with a FD tab braze on.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

omg.....those pictures on the columbine site are some of the most amazing lug-work and braze-on's I have ever seen.....ever....anywhere...


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I have a good friend that has one of the very intricate Columbine frames. They are beautiful frames, and he says it is a great rider, too.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I WILL OWN ONE SOME DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
With out a doubt, in my opinion, hands down the most beautiful bike I have ever seen......I want the earth to sky in that dark blue......


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> what's going on w/ the paint at the right shifter?


I have the same problem with my Fuso. A really "short" fork crown will allow the brake arm itself to contact the down tube, rather than the rubber donut on the barrel adjuster which is usually the case. And that frame appears to have a very short, flat fork crown.

Regardless, a beautiful bike. It's obviously a custom. The top tube is a bit short for me and the seat tube a bit long. Otherwise, I'd be salivating.


----------



## xROBERTx (May 31, 2010)

Yeah those are just plain ridiculous bikes, you can tell how the lugwork on the '85 progressed into now. I wouldn't dare ride one of those new ones unless i had all the money in the world. One of the only other pictures i have seen of a Columbine... Do you know how much he paid for that? (mudshark) Its so hard to get a value on something like this with nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

xROBERTx said:


> Yeah those are just plain ridiculous bikes, you can tell how the lugwork on the '85 progressed into now. I wouldn't dare ride one of those new ones unless i had all the money in the world.


As beautiful, intricate, and expensive as they are, they're meant to be ridden.


----------



## xROBERTx (May 31, 2010)

Ive always been the type to have the less flashy things though, no shiny sparkles for me


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I'd ride it........what the hell could happen to it? It's steel....shoot my plastic bike has 3500 miles in less than a year and doesn't have a mark on it...my Bianchi looks like new except for some paint chips... and it is 7 years old with 25,000 on it...it's a bike for pete's sake!


----------



## xROBERTx (May 31, 2010)

Touch0Gray said:


> I'd ride it........what the hell could happen to it? It's steel....shoot my plastic bike has 3500 miles in less than a year and doesn't have a mark on it...my Bianchi looks like new except for some paint chips... and it is 7 years old with 25,000 on it...it's a bike for pete's sake!


How bout you take it off my hands, Im about 5 inches too short for this bike. I have my Roubaix and thats all i need :thumbsup:


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

what size is it?..I ride a 53 Bianchi, a 54 trek.....it looks bit big for me...


----------



## xROBERTx (May 31, 2010)

Its a 58... I probably would ride the same size as you. It was custom built for someone with long legs and a short torso.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

my legs are long........for being 5 foot 5......LOL


----------



## xROBERTx (May 31, 2010)

I know how you feel.. im the same size with a longer torso :mad2: Guess that means a better chance of no knee problems in the future though :thumbsup:


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

xROBERTx said:


> Yeah those are just plain ridiculous bikes, you can tell how the lugwork on the '85 progressed into now. I wouldn't dare ride one of those new ones unless i had all the money in the world. One of the only other pictures i have seen of a Columbine... Do you know how much he paid for that? (mudshark) Its so hard to get a value on something like this with nothing to compare it to.


I'll ask him, don't know offhand.

Yours look a lot rougher in the eBay photos.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Richard said:


> I have the same problem with my Fuso. A really "short" fork crown will allow the brake arm itself to contact the down tube, rather than the rubber donut on the barrel adjuster which is usually the case. And that frame appears to have a very short, flat fork crown.
> 
> Regardless, a beautiful bike. It's obviously a custom. The top tube is a bit short for me and the seat tube a bit long. Otherwise, I'd be salivating.




ah yes, I remember those days... sucks to see that on such an example


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

It is one of the nicest frames built. Most like it was made of Tange Prestege. I know it doesn't fit you but since it was your Dad's you should keep it and give it to one of your kids, niece or nefew, whom ever it fits.

Keep this prize in the family, it was your father's pride and joy, I'm sure!


----------



## Bennifer4431 (Jan 8, 2022)

So I found this forum looking for info on this Columbine I bought. I hope the photos load. It's actually too big for me so I'm looking to sell it. Should I just put it on ebay? I feel like there's not a lot of people that know about these bikes and someone would get it for less than it's worth. Most of the parts a campagnolo. I have more photos upon request. I live in Nola. I also asked some online bike reseller to quote me and they weren't interested (ha).


----------

